# Past Aorist and Past Imperfect in Bulgarian (in subclause)



## Sigrdrifa

Здравейте!

Бих искала да ви задам няколко въпроса, свързани с употребата на форми за минало свършено време и минало несвършено време (изявително наклонение) в подчинени изречения.  Най-вече ме интересуват конструкциите от типа на „когато живях/живеех”, „когато работих/работех”.

Разбирам основните разлики в значението на аорист и имперфект, но някои неща доста ме затрудняват. 

Когато едно действие се извършва на фона на друго, по-продължително действие, се използва аорист и имперфект: „През есента на 1827 година, когато *живеех *близо до Шарлотсвил, щата Вирджиния, случайно *се запознах* с господин Огъстьс Бедлоу ”.

Ок! Какво ще стане обаче, ако поискам да изразя две паралелни действия? *Когато работех в телевизията, често ми предлагаха подкупи *или *Когато работих в телевизията, често ми предлагаха подкупи*. Интуицията ми подсказва, че първият вариант е по-правилен. Така ли е?

В кои случаи тогава ще употребим „*когато работих*”, „*когато живях*” и т.н.? 

Благодаря ви!


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Sigrdrifa said:


> Здравейте!
> 
> Бих искала да ви задам няколко въпроса, свързани с употребата на форми за минало свършено време и минало несвършено време (изявително наклонение) в подчинени изречения. Най-вече ме интересуват конструкциите от типа на „когато живях/живеех”, „когато работих/работех”.
> 
> Разбирам основните разлики в значението на аорист и имперфект, но някои неща доста ме затрудняват.
> 
> Когато едно действие се извършва на фона на друго, по-продължително действие, се използва аорист и имперфект: „През есента на 1827 година, когато *живеех *близо до Шарлотсвил, щата Вирджиния, случайно *се запознах* с господин Огъстьс Бедлоу ”.
> 
> Ок! Какво ще стане обаче, ако поискам да изразя две паралелни действия? *Когато работех в телевизията, често ми предлагаха подкупи *или *Когато работих в телевизията, често ми предлагаха подкупи*. Интуицията ми подсказва, че първият вариант е по-правилен. Така ли е?
> 
> В кои случаи тогава ще употребим „*когато работих*”, „*когато живях*” и т.н.?
> 
> Благодаря ви!



В български език глаголите в двете части на съставното изречение не се съгласуват помежду си. Всяка част на съставното изречение трябва да се разглежда сама за себе си.

Когато *работeх* в телевизията, често ми *предлагаха* подкупи.

Когато работих в телевизията, често ми предлагаха подкупи.

Това не че нарушава някакво специално правило, но не е издържано логически. Сравнете:

Когато луната закри слънцето (т.е. по време на слънчевото затъмнение), често получавах по email предложения за работа.

Когато луната *закри* слънцето (т.е. по време на слънчевото затъмнение), изненадващо *получих* по email предложение за работа.

Когато си *играех* на любител-астроном, често *получавах* по email предложения за работа.


----------



## Sigrdrifa

*Christo Tamarin*, благодаря за отговора!

Може ли да напиша още няколко изречения и ако в тях има грешки, някой да ми ги коригира?  

1. Правилно ли трансформирам следното изречение от Уикипедия (статия за времената в българския език): "Д_ецата си прекараха (аорист от св. вид) чудесно, докато играха (аорист от несв.вид) навън_" - "*Децата си прекарваха *(имперфект от несв. вид) *чудесно, докато играеха *(имперфект от несв. вид)* навън*"?
2. *Докато живях с първия си съпруг, ни се родиха две деца. - *Опитвам се да измисля нещо приличащо на "докато играха навън" в горното изречение. 
3. *Докато работих в Либия, научих много за бедуинската култура.
*4.* Шест месеца прекарах в Белгия. Участвах в различни семинари и работилници, на които правихме анализи и сравнения на белгийската образователна система с българската образователна система. 
*5. *Шест месеца прекарах в Белгия. Почти всеки ден участвах в семинари, на които правехме.... *


----------



## DarkChild

Не съм лингвист, но според мен "докато" предполага глагол в несвършено време - живеех, работех.


----------



## Sigrdrifa

DarkChild said:


> Не съм лингвист, но според мен "докато" предполага глагол в несвършено време - живеех, работех.


Т.е. според Вас изречението от статията в Уикипедия _*Bulgarian verbs - 3.4 Past Imperfect or Past Aorist -*_ "Децата си прекараха чудесно, докато играха навън" е неправилно граматически? 
(Засега не мога да поствам линкове).


----------



## DarkChild

Лично на мен ми звучи неестествено. Бих заменил "докато" с "когато", ако искаме глаголната форма в свършено време. Нека Христо Тамарин да обясни.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Sigrdrifa said:


> *Christo Tamarin*, благодаря за отговора!
> Може ли да напиша още няколко изречения и ако в тях има грешки, някой да ми ги коригира?
> 1. Правилно ли трансформирам следното изречение от Уикипедия (статия за времената в българския език): "Д_ецата си прекараха (аорист от св. вид) чудесно, докато играха (аорист от несв.вид) навън_" - "*Децата си прекарваха *(имперфект от несв. вид) *чудесно, докато играеха *(имперфект от несв. вид)* навън*"?
> 2. *Докато живях с първия си съпруг, ни се родиха две деца. - *Опитвам се да измисля нещо приличащо на "докато играха навън" в горното изречение.
> 3. *Докато работих в Либия, научих много за бедуинската култура.
> *4.* Шест месеца прекарах в Белгия. Участвах в различни семинари и работилници, на които правихме анализи и сравнения на белгийската образователна система с българската образователна система.
> *5. *Шест месеца прекарах в Белгия. Почти всеки ден участвах в семинари, на които правехме.... *


Общо взето е правилно. Особено 4-тото изречение е без никакъв проблем. 
В старославянската и българската глаголна система има голямо излишество. То е неутрализирано в останалите съвременни славянски езици.

Но да систематизираме нещата. 

В славянските езици има два вида глаголи - *перфективни* (от свършен вид) и *имперфективни* (от несвършен вид). Може да съществува алтернативно описание на славянските езици, при което перфективните и имперфективните глаголи се разглеждат като отделни части на речта, наред със съществителните, прилагателните и наречията. 

Във всеки случай, *между темпоралните системи на перфективните и имперфективните глаголи има големи разлики*. 

Обаче според морфологията на стандартният български език поне формално темпоралните системи на перфективните и имперфективните глаголи съвпадат. Разликата не е във формите, а в употребата. Следвайки употребяваната за неславянските европейски езици терминология, нека разделим формите на _изявителни _(*индикативни*) и _подчинителни _(*конюнктивни*). Разбира се, морфологията на стандартният български език не обособява специално подчинително наклонение (за разлика от френският _subjonctif_, немският _Konjunktiv_, румънският _conjunctivul_)_. 
_
Следните форми са *индикативни: *

перфект (минало неопределено време) за глаголите от двата вида (т.е. перфективен перфект и имперфективен перфект)
бъдеще време за глаголите от двата вида
сегашно време на имперфективните глаголи
имперфект (минало несвършено) на имперфективните глаголи
перфективен аорист (минало свършено на перфективните глаголи)
имперфективен аорист (минало свършено на имперфективните глаголи)
Следните форми са *конюнктивни: *

сегашно време на перфективен глагол
имперфект на перфективен глагол

Наблюдение_1: Всички форми на имперфективните глаголи са индикативни. 
Наблюдение_2: Такава е ситуацията и в останалите балкански езици (гръцки, румънски, вероятно и албански). Обаче при тях няма имперфективен аорист и имперфективен перфект (има само един перфект, перфективен).
Наблюдение_3: В стандартният български език има още една форма: *имперфективен аорист* (минало свършено на имперфективните глаголи).

*Имперфективният аорист е индикативен. 

**Имперфективният аорист* изглежда някак си *излишен* по няколко причини: 

Няма го в останалите славянски езици и в с останалите балкански езици.
Лесно може да се замени с *имперфект *без особена промяна на значението [Цяла нощ валя дъжд. == Цяла нощ валеше дъжд.][Огънят горя цял час. == Огънят гореше цял час]*.*
Имперфективният аорист като че ли е изключен от македонската норма. Той не може да се изключи от българската норма, понеже широко се употребява.
Много форми на имперфективният аорист съвпадат със съответните форми на имперфектът. [Цяла нощ валяха дъжд и сняг.][Огньовете горяха цял час.] Естествено, тези форми по предпочитание се класифицират като имперфект.
Понякога формите на имперфективният аорист съвпадат с формите на сегашното време и тогава те автоматично се заместват от имперфектът [Той гледа безизразно. => Той гледаше безизразно.][Днес президентът има среща с патриархът и с мюфтията. => Днес президентът имаше среща с патриархът и с мюфтията.]


----------



## FairOaks

Господина Христа Тамарина ще помоля да се въздържа от пренаситена употреба на съвсем непотребни туждици и да не усложнява ненуждно разясненията си, понеже последните стават неразбираеми всякому без езиковедческа подготовка, а тука става дума досежно туждиница.

Подчинителните построения се образуват чрез добавяне на съйъз или частица (напр. *когато*, *като*, *да* и пр.), а не посредством употреба на еди-какъв глагол в еди-какво време; пък глаголите от свършен вид могат да се употребяват самостоятелно както в сегашно, така и в минало несвършено време. Разликата, както всякога, е смислова. Ето разни тъпи примери:
_Искам да си купя увлекателна книга (*веднъж*). / Искам да си купувам увлекателни книги (*редовно*).
Минат два-три месеца и Хр. Тамарин пак почне да обяснява глаголската уредба.
Минуват столетия от рождението на Николо Йомели.
С Гоча си прекарвахме добре. Купеше той вино, седнехме ний во всекидневната и се напиехме като свине.
Работя ли, нито пуша, нито пия. / Заработя ли, ще мина на вино.
_Вий що твърдите? Че *да купувам* не е подчинено изречение ли? Че *купех* не можело да се ползва в главно изречение, а само в подчинено?

Досежно наблюденията Ви върху миналото свършено време от несвършени глаголи:
1. Това, че го не има в други езици, не ни дава основания да смятаме, че е неупотребимо в нашият.
2.1. _*Цяла нощ валя дъжд* (и затова на сутринта бе мокро)_ предполага, че подир нощта (сиреч на развиделяване или в ранното утро) дъждът е спрял да вали. При *Цяла нощ валеше дъжд* действието не е прекратено, тоест можем спокойно да продължим изречението по той начин: *Цяла нощ валеше дъжд и не се спираше, ни стихваше; а скоро-скоро ще потрябваше да изляза, та да пратя писмото до леля Станка.*
2.2. _*Огънят горя цял час* (и угасна)_ ≠ _*Огънят гореше* (вече) *цял час* (и все още пращеше и просъскваше като хъркащ змей)._
3. Ще се учудите какви промени биха настъпили, опростачи ли се езикът още малко. Другояче съм съгласен, разбира се.
4. Съвпадежите в облиците съществуват само поради скъдоумието на узаконителите от БАН. В много говори от западнобългарското наречие поначело се прокарва ясна разлика между _горяха/валяха_ и _гореха/валеха_, но явно езикознайковците от Българската академия на неуките отколе предпочитат да се съображават само с желанията на простолюдието и сякаш търсят одобрението на сганта.
5. Облиците за сегашно време съвпадат с ония за минало свършено само защото образецът за ударение са го приели люде без каква-годе представа от това, как се твори книжевен език. Изпаднала е буквата Т в трето лице и предимство се дава на облици с ударение върху коренът. А като речеш _*Той гледа̀*_, всичко се избистря. Всъщност, според правилата излиза, че трябва да се ползва минало свършено време (_*Вчера еди-кой има среща с еди-кого*_), но без премятане на ударението (_сега *ѝма*/вчера *има̀*_). Отмятането (_сега *тресѐм*/вчера *трѐсохме*_) все още важи. Докога ли обаче?
Мое наблюдение (далеч не единствено): Българите като че рядко объркват глаголският вид, но затова пък с мракобесническа охота мешат времената, негли варят млечна каша с печени чушки.

И за да не решите, че всичко, което пиша, е изблик на отрицателщина, ще Ви поздравя за правилната употреба на определителният член (_-*ът*/-*ят*_).


Колкото до самите изречения — правилно е забелязал DarkChild, че *докато* предполага несвършено време. Само ще вметна, че има особени случаи, при които се каже или пише нещо от родът на:
_Докато станах и отидох до печката, чайникът изкипя.
Чарлз не му отговори, докато не получи четири нетърпеливи писма._


----------



## lordwings

*



			christo tamarin, благодаря за отговора!

може ли да напиша още няколко изречения и ако в тях има грешки, някой да ми ги коригира?  

1. правилно ли трансформирам следното изречение от уикипедия (статия за времената в българския език): "децата си прекараха (аорист от св. вид) чудесно, докато играха (аорист от несв.вид) навън" - "децата си прекарваха (имперфект от несв. вид) чудесно, докато играеха (имперфект от несв. вид) навън"?
2. докато живях с първия си съпруг, ни се родиха две деца. - опитвам се да измисля нещо приличащо на "докато играха навън" в горното изречение. 
3. докато работих в либия, научих много за бедуинската култура.
4. шест месеца прекарах в белгия. участвах в различни семинари и работилници, на които правихме анализи и сравнения на белгийската образователна система с българската образователна система. 
5. шест месеца прекарах в белгия. почти всеки ден участвах в семинари, на които правехме....

Click to expand...



И нека все - пак, се върнем на примерите, дадени за разясняване, тъй като вероятността нещо да е прояснено по тях е изключително малка.

Тук и двете изречения са правилни, спрямо в един или друг случай:

"децата си прекараха (аорист от св. вид) чудесно, докато играха (аорист от несв.вид) навън" - децата си прекарват (еднократно) приятно, докато играят (отново еднократно. струва ми се, "играха" е от свършен а не от несвършен вид) навън. ако "играха", се замени с "играеха", може да се предположи, че става дума не за еднократна игра навън, а за такава, да речем през лятната ваканция, като ваканцията е еднократно, минало събитие.   

"децата си прекарваха (имперфект от несв. вид) чудесно, докато играеха (имперфект от несв. вид) навън" - тук, децата излизат многократно навън и многократно играят, през всичките си излизания. тук се подчертава, че например - през летните месеци (продължително събитие), децата са прекарали добре, докато са играели навън (отново многократно). ако "играеха" тук, се замени с "играха", то говорещия най -вероятно говори за определено - еднократно събитие (пример: "децата си прекарваха чудесно, докато (като) играха навън, но не щеш ли, се разрази буря и играта спря.")

############################################

"докато живях с първия си съпруг, ни се родиха две деца." - в това изречение, е по - уместно да се каже "докато живеех с първия си съпруг, ни се родиха две деца.", защото става въпрос за продължителен период от време, през който децата са се родили. пример за изречение със "живях", би било: "живях с предишния си съпруг до пролетта, но сега живея сама". 

############################################

"докато работих в либия, научих много за бедуинската култура." - тук също трябва да е "работех", защото става дума за продължаващо във времето събитие, в рамките на което се е случило друго такова. от друга страна, може да се каже: "когато работих в либия, научих много за бедуинската култура. "############################################"шест месеца прекарах в белгия. участвах в различни семинари и работилници, на които правихме анализи и сравнения на белгийската образователна система с българската образователна система. " -в случая, изречението е правилно, ако под правихме се има в предвид "направихме" (или: ако се говори точно за направените анализи и сравнения). но "правехме", няма да е правилно в следния и подобни случаи:
"шест месеца прекарах в белгия. участвах в различни семинари и работилници, на които правехме анализи и сравнения на белгийската образователна система с българската образователна система, а в свободното си време, обикаляхме забележителностите. "*


----------



## FairOaks

lordwings said:


> *
> "децата си прекараха (аорист от св. вид) чудесно, докато играха (аорист от несв.вид) навън" - децата си прекарват (еднократно) приятно, докато играят (отново еднократно. струва ми се, "играха" е от свършен а не от несвършен вид) навън. ако "играха", се замени с "играеха", може да се предположи, че става дума не за еднократна игра навън, а за такава, да речем през лятната ваканция, като ваканцията е еднократно, минало събитие. *



Напишете ли _*играха*_, излиза, че действието е било прекратено и че веще се намираме по-татък по времевата ос, следователно _*докато играха*_ въобще не е приемлим изказ в тоя случай (предполагам, че тука значението на *докато* е горе-долу равносилно на значението на _*през времето, когато*_ или _*по време на*_). Възможно е обаче да отбележим не промеждутък, не развой на действието, ами тъчка на съвпадение во времето, напр.:
*Децата си прекараха добре, к(ог)ато играха вън.*
Всъщност, смислови отсенки можем да търсим и в глаголският вид. За образец:
*Децата си прекараха добре, к(ог)ато играха вън. ≠  Децата си прекарва̀ха добре, ко(га)то играха навън. *(В изречение второ се има предвид минало свършено време, а не несвършено, обаче, както почти всякому е известно, облиците в опростаченият лъжекнижевен език съвпадат.)
Освен това може да се каже _*поиграха*_ вместо _*играха*_, стига да отговаря на влаганият смисъл.
А защо да съчетаваме само свършено со свършено и несвършено с несвършено? Защо в някои случаи да не е:
_*Децата си прекараха/прекарва̀ха добре, докато играеха вън.*_


----------



## Sigrdrifa

Благодаря на всички ви за интересните и полезни мнения по въпроса, който повдигнах! 
За да съм сигурна, че правилно съм разбрала основните моменти, може ли да напиша още няколко примера? 

1. "Къде живееше, докато учеше в първи курс?". Възможно ли е "Къде живя, докато учеше в първи курс" по аналогия с 





FairOaks said:


> Защо в някои случаи да не е:
> *Децата си прекараха/прекарва̀ха добре, докато играеха вън.*



2. "Когато учих в първи курс, живях в студентско общежитие" – по аналигя с 





lordwings said:


> *от друга страна, може да се каже:* *"когато работих в либия,* *научих много за бедуинската култура.*



3. "Когато работих в еди-коя си фирма, печелих добри пари".  –  Едното действие не се случва на фона на другото, те са паралелни във времето, затова тук може ли и в двете части да използвам минало свършено време?


----------



## lordwings

> 1. "Къде живееше, докато учеше в първи курс?". Възможно ли е "Къде живя, докато учеше в първи курс"



*"Къде живееше, докато учеше в първи курс?"* - Предполага, че питащия знае че човека, на когото задава въпроса вече не живее на същото място. 

Например: 
*-Когато преминах във втори курс, се преместих да живея тук.
–(А) Къде живееше, когато (докато) учеше в първи курс?*

*"Къде живя, докато учеше** в първи курс"* - Този пример би могъл да се използва по - абстрактно. Той в най - общи линии, отговаря на въпроса *"Къде живя някога?"* и не съдържа скрито предположение за това, дали питания все - още живее на същото място или вече не.



*"Когато работих в еди-коя си фирма, печелих добри пари."* - И двете действия, към момента на разговора са приключени, тъй като получаването на заплата от определената фирма е пряко зависимо от работата в същата. Ако печелих се замени с "печелех", това придава усещане за сравнение с настоящия момент (тъй като "печеленето" не е приключено категорично от изказаното). Например: *"**Когато работих в еди-коя си фирма, печелех добри пари, но след като се преместих, вече не." *


----------



## lordwings

FairOaks

Съгласен съм, че "докато" е редно да се използва предимно за глаголи от несвършен вид, тъй като изразява продължително действие.

"Когато", от друга страна може да се ползва и при двата случая, като при свършен вид, означава действие, което е приключило, а при несвършен вид, изразява съпътстващо събитие на фона на друго действие.  

Колкото до "_*прекарва̀ха*_", това е форма, характерна предимно за западната част на България и може да не се възприеме добре от българи в друга част на страната. А *прекараха/прекáрваха *не са взаимозаменяеми  без промяна на смисъла в изречението.


----------



## FairOaks

Работата е, че от една страна, имаме разграничение между свършени и несвършени действия (опростено разбиране за нещата, но все пак именно това е основното различие, обуславяно от глаголският вид), а от друга — разграничение между прекратени и непрекратени действия (минало свършено спрямо минало несвършено време). Въпросът е от какъв ъгъл гледаш на събитията, които описваш.

*Докато учех в Софийският университет, живеех в Общежитие №5.*
Понеже родният език на питащата е руски, не има нужда да обяснявам защо действията са несвършени (ползват се глаголи от несвършен вид). Колкото до прекратеността, тя е съвсем друга баница. Тука действията не са прекратени — има се предвид какво е ставало тогава, по онуй време.
_*Докато учех в Софийският университет, живях в Общежитие №5, после — в №3, а най-накрая — в №2.*_
Последователността на действията е ясна: _*Нанесох се в №5 (т.е. почнах да живея там), живях що живях, изнесох се от №5 (спрях да живея там); нанесох се в №3 (почнах да живея там); живях що живях; изнесох се (прекратих)…*_

Както споменах, българите много рядко бъркат глаголският вид, но имат разни свободни съчинения свои досежно употребата на глаголските времена и наклонения; затова се налага ежедневно да слушам словоизвръжения като _*Докато ходих до еди-къде, видях еди-що*_ и _*Еее, могли са поне отстъпка да дадат!*_ (правилното, разбира се, е _*можели*_, защото, ако са могли, то така и е станало).

Нека се опитаме да поотговаряме в глаголското време, употребено в съдържащото въпросът изречение. Що се получава? Ей това:

_— Къде живееше (в първи курс/като беше на еди-колко години/дъра-бъра)?
— Живеех в _«_Лозенец_»_, разхождах се в Борисовата градина всеки ден и ходех често в една кръчмица до Химическият факултет._

_— Къде живя […] ?
— Живях в Студентският град, после се преместих в _«_Искър_»_, обаче след туй пък взех че се ожених и пак се преместих._

По-правдоподобно е не някакво временно състояние, не някакъв навик отколешен, а тъкмо прекратеното действие да означава, че даден човек вече не живее на дадено място, въпреки че _*Вчера учих по биология*_ надали означава, че никога повече не ще уча по тоя предмет. Не това е смисълът на тия глаголски времена. Това не е английското построение *used to*, колкото и някому да се ще.


----------



## FairOaks

lordwings said:


> Колкото до "_*прекарва̀ха*_", това е форма, характерна предимно за западната част на България и може да не се възприеме добре от българи в друга част на страната. А *прекараха/прекáрваха *не са взаимозаменяеми  без промяна на смисъла в изречението.



Еми, съжалявам, но иначе облиците съвпадат, та как ще различиш кое е времето, особено ако си туждинец? Целта е да се уяснят различията между двете времена, а не да следваме сляпо правила, налагани от гнили езиковедци като Ст. Брезински и Вл. Мурдаров.
Разумява се, не са взаимозаменяеми и имат нееднакъв смисъл. Може би е трябвало да напиша не наклонена чърта, ами някакъв друг знак.


----------

